# API fungus cure product



## pdub (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

I just treated my 75g tank with API fungus cure. It's the powder that makes the water green. I don't have a hospital tank so I just treated the entire main tank with all my fish in it.

My tank has been set up for about 11 months now.

Is this ok to treat the entire tank even though only one fish is sick?

Basically, my German Red has a white cloudy eye and small protrusion coming out of the same eye. My water parameters are great and I've been doing weekly water changes, but it hasn't cleared up his eye. Thus, the API treatment.

So do you think the API treatment will harm the healthy fish?

Thanks.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> So do you think the API treatment will harm the healthy fish?


As long as you don't routinely medicate healthy fish then there shouldn't be a problem. Sometimes it's just not possible to remove a sick fish. If the API doesn't do it you might need to try something like Maracyn but the API is a good choice to start out with.

Hope his eye clears up fast.

Robin


----------



## pdub (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Robin.


----------

